# 04-06 spec v shifter



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

i have an 02 spec v and the shifter doesnt have the "toggle" reverse lever like the 04-06 models, i was curuios how easy it would be to convert my shifter to that because i test drove an 06 one time and realy liked the pull switch to get it into reverse. i understand i would probably have to buy the parts from the dealer but is it just the shifter or the cable mechanism or is it the whole tranny thats set up that way? any info helps


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Most people hate the reverse lock out becuase you cannot use most if any aftermarket shift knobs. Anyways, if you're trying to shift into 6th gear and put it in reverse, you almost deserve to have bad things happen.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

*shifter*

so the knob is attached to the shaft perminately with the toggle switch?im not too concerned about flashy aftermarket shift knobs, if it doesnt perform before it looks cool then it doesnt go on my car.if it performs and it looks cool great!i still have the stock shift knob coz its comfy in the hand and i have had my car almost a year now coz.im not worried about going from 5th to reverse,i worked that bug out in my shifting a while ago the little metal clip and plastic fastener on my reverse saftey thing are starting to wear out and instead of just replacing it i was curious about the 04-06 shifter as a replacement.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wow that was very hard to read and I still don't think I understood most of it.

I'm not sure how it affects it, however I read all the time about people complaining about it because they cannot use it.

What is wearing out on your shifter? Can you post a pic so I can try to help a little more.

Your car is listed as an 02 specV which does not have a reverse lockout as the newer models do. Oh, and I know that reverse lockout wasn't on all 04 specVs if any, as my friend as an 04 without it.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

to simplify im about "go" before "show" if i have a choice between two parts one looks like crap but performs great and one that looks great but does nothing for performance then i will choose the performance.i test drove an 06 spec v one time it had the lock.so i assumed the shifter lock was standard with the 04-06 sentra remodel. on the left shifter cable.there is a plastic part attached to it.there is a metal clip on the plactic base, the base that holds the whole assembly to the tunnel. when i go to put it in reverse the plastic part is pulled foreward by the cable, as the plastic part moves foreward it has a notch or a lip on the top where it catches the metal clip. the metal clip is also bent down where it catches the notch in the plastic.i know thats probably hard to understand so i will work on a picture.the plastic lip is wearing down hence the original question


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I understand about the performance over cosmetic. But you still havn't said why you want reverse lock out so bad. Its damn near impossible to go from 5-R anyways so I never saw the point on it.

Seems like you just need to take your car to nissan (with your center console out) and show them the brackets that are getting worn out.


----------

